# Lesser known unique looking mantises!



## AFK (May 7, 2007)

Please feel free to contribute pics as well!  

_Orthodera_ sp.







*Anyone know what species this guy is?*






I have other pics, e.g. _Acanthops falcata_, _Deroplatys _sp., _Eremiaphila _sp., _Euchomenella macrops_, _Metallyticus_ sp., _Paratoxodera_ sp. (not _my _pics, but pics I saved :lol: ), but I think the majority of the members here already know about them.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 7, 2007)

Not what you were asking, I know, but the first one is not _Orthodera_, I think it is _Asiadodis_. The second is _Choeradodis_ sp.


----------



## drizzt (May 7, 2007)

Asiadodis sp. and Choeradodis sp.

Exactly.


----------



## AFK (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, guys, for the correction and ID.


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2007)

Whatever they are they are very cool! Maybe one day these will make it into the hobby.


----------



## Ian (May 8, 2007)

The Choeradodis sp did in Germany, but there was no success in breeding (in this particular case.)

A real shame...


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Here one post of Choeradodis stalii.

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ght=choeradodis

Best regards.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 18, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!! their sooo cool lol  

-john-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2007)

They look like they're from the same genus.

Very cool!


----------

